# some of my mice



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

i took a few pics today of some of my mice, hope you like  i have paired up my black mouse with my naked mouse, never bred naked mice before so will be interesting to see the outcome, and still all new to this so a learning curve for me 

Balderic


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nice pics,they look very nice mice.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Awww i love the hairless one


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I LOVE the hairless one  All look good


----------

